# gamer type hardware setup



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

this is going to be a fun one. Finally got my office back in my house, and have consolidated a ton of parts to set up. What I need is a switch of some sort, sorta like a kvm, that will allow multiple connections from game platforms (5) to one television (samsung 30something inch flatscreen CRT that weighs a grumbling ton).

Any input? Brad, sorta looking at you on this.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

You wanna play all 5 at the same time or one after the other?

What connectors (input) does you CRT have and what outputs the gamers?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nah, this is more of the 'i can do it, so why don't i' type deal. I got 5 systems, one television, one kid with a few gamer friends, and I love to play the classics......

why the heck not? And yes, a kegerator is in the final.....

Dartboard already set up and functional as well. Dang, but it's nice to have an office again.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

television has whatever connectors you would need in 2003. No hdmi or USB, obviously. straight rbg.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> television has whatever connectors you would need in 2003. No hdmi or USB, obviously. *straight rbg*.


that would be rbg plus l/r audio? component RCA?

Sorry, 2003 is so long ago.

What have the consoles got?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> nah, this is more of the 'i can do it, so why don't i'


I have an answer to that too, but since it'll be very un-tech, I'll keep it to myself here.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

buffoon said:


> that would be rbg plus l/r audio? component RCA?
> 
> Sorry, 2003 is so long ago.
> 
> What have the consoles got?


yup on the telly, the consoles have whatever the latest and greatest was at the time. Oldest one is probably a 3D0.....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

buffoon said:


> I have an answer to that too, but since it'll be very un-tech, I'll keep it to myself here.


dude, that's the story of my life; can I? Cool.

SHOULD I?

hmmmm......


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> yup on the telly, *the consoles have whatever the latest and greatest was* at the time. Oldest one is probably a 3D0.....


standard video/audio for off the shelf cables? composite? RF modulator(s)? S-Video?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

s video on the telly, just rgb on the rest, standard audio across the board.

What I"m thinking about here is relatively simple, I think; then again, I always end up missing the forest for all those damn trees, so it's a moot point.

I'm thinking of a board, foot or so high, labeled one through five. essentially recreating what you see in any car audio joint, there, that's easy enough. 

the one set of jack leads from the whizmo to the telly; that's about it.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

for component, something like this, although only 4 inputs. For 5 inputs you could wire up two of these. Can't find a 5 in/1 out that isn't darn expensive because remote controlled.

If you can get away with composite (just 1 video RCA and audio L/R RCA for inputs and single output) this might help.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

genius, mate.....that was exactly what I wanted. Now at least I can hit Radio Hut with some idea of what the hell it's called.....

Pretty sure I can find a 5x1.......


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Heck, you didn't need me!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ain't done yet, Gamer Brad.....Shirley you have _some_ input....

And yes, I am serious.....how would you run this given the associated parts?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Well.. Buffo seems to have this well in hand.

But I'm off tomorrow and will take a look at this.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

roger that.....have a good evening, el Braddo......


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, so the below image, you don't have any of the component, HDMI connections. I'm assuming you're connections look like the "Video" in Video In section. Do you have one or two S Video connections?










S video is typically preferred over the RCA connections. However, finding a switcher from one to five S videos may be pretty pricey.

You know, Tim, televisions aren't that expensive. You could pick one up that will support HD and all the gaming connections. Recall you will lose some quality going "down" to the current television.

Are you thinking you may want to add Surround Sound later? Another option is if you have a receiver with audio/video connections. You could bring them into the receiver and have one cable going out. You could probably pick one up inexpensively at Ebay or something.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

but I don't need the HD.....all I want to do (and I know this is possible) is set up a game room that connects 5 systems into one television. Sorta like what you see when you walk into a car stereo joint; find the stereo you like on the wall and push the big red button to make that the active stereo.

Also, don't forget that these systems go back some 25 years; the tech back then wasn't what it is now.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

and I don't need surround; basically making a cheap game room console.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i think this may work, but ain't too sure......

http://www.amazon.com/GTMax-Audio-Switch-Selector-Splitter/dp/B0031IIXW0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_1


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok... then if you're looking for cheap, the five-adapter Derek posted about would be the best. 

If you have an S video connection on the TV, you could hook one up to it.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> i think this may work, but ain't too sure......
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GTMax-Audio-Switch-Selector-Splitter/dp/B0031IIXW0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_1


Well, you need to see what connectors (outputs) ALL your consoles have. If all of them match this box with single video RCA output and L/R audio RCAs (composite) it should be ok, if one of them has component output (3 RCAs each for red, green, blue video plus the audios) it won't connect.

Good thing is that it has alternative s-video, both in 6 input and 1 output to TV.

Picture won't be fantastic anyway, it's all analogue, but it should do.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

all of 'em are rgb; the newest one is ~2k, oldest maybe 1990ish. 

I think, honestly, I am going to spend more time building the cabinet to house these damn things than I am enjoying the fruits of my labors.....but The Twit is pretty stoked to have an 'arcade' in his house.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> all of 'em are rgb;


ok, then the thing you linked to won't take them, seeing how its video RCAs are only for composite (single video).



> I think, honestly, I am going to spend more time building the cabinet to house these damn things than I am enjoying the fruits of my labors.....but The Twit is pretty stoked to have an 'arcade' in his house.


Don't get any audio cables


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dun learnt my lesson with those pythons. had to lose them as the wife falls into the category of people who believe that stereos are not, and should not, be part of the furniture plan. 

so multi rgb then, eh?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> dun learnt my lesson with those pythons. had to lose them as the wife falls into the category of people who believe that stereos are not, and should not, be part of the furniture plan.


That would be it for me. No stereo, bye wife.



> so multi rgb then, eh?


if that's what the consoles have, yeah. RGB=component=







also designated YPBPR


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

this, maybe?

http://www.sourcingmap.com/way-rca-audio-video-switch-box-for-xbox-dvd-p-29028.html?currency=GBP


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

No! It's merely composite (one video line = yellow)


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dammit jim, I'm a doctor, not a tekmo whizbang gearhead type! throw me a bone here.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

This is component video







to which you need (or won't want) additional left and right audio

This is composite video








L/R audio also need if desired

The sockets on your consoles need to match the sockets on a switch, the switch's output needs to match the input socket of your TV.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

buffoon said:


>


_this_ close to editing that......


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

gotcha on the cords. Those two will encompass all machines. Turns out I only need a 4-port, as the N64 uses coax.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> _this_ close to editing that......


I'll just keep putting it back


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> gotcha on the cords. Those two will encompass all machines. Turns out I only need a 4-port, as the N64 uses coax.





> Those *two* will encompass all machines.


If that means some have only single video (yellow=composite) and some only red, green and blue video (component), make sure that any switch box takes both on the inputs.

And, of course, that the switch has proper connection to TV.

Coax is just antenna, you'll have to tune the TV to the proper channel.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

huh....never thought of coax that way.....excellent point. :up:

the ones that have yellow also generally have either a white, or a white and a red; I'm guessing this is audio?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> huh....never thought of coax that way.....excellent point. :up:
> 
> the ones that have yellow also generally have *either a white, or a white and a red*; I'm guessing this is audio?


correct:up:
if it's just one it's obviously oly mono, two make for stereo.

One more thing: You shouldn't be able to get a switch that has component (three, RGB) video inputs and a composite (one only=yellow) video output. If you do find one, don't buy it. If the switch converts component to composite at all, it'll do it badly.

Converting composite (single=yellow) input to component (three=RGB) output is ok.

Gotta go early today, airport run at 3:30 hrs here.

So, when I come back, I can blast the neighborhood with the stereo. That should be fun for everyone at around 6:30 hrs. 

See ya tomorro'


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

roger that, be safe.....drop in the 'whatcha hearin' thread and let us know what your neighbors are listening to.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Did you make any Progress on your project this weekend?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

sort of....got the office more or less done, now I can pull out the games and start figuring out what I want to do with this mess.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

valis said:


> sort of....got the office more or less done, now I can pull out the games and start figuring out what I want to do with this mess.


I would still like to know the inputs on your TV. That will give you options to know what converter you need.

Derek's point about what cable inputs you have is important. Also, check to see if the newer components you will be connecting have RCA / S video cables that can be used (if needed).


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

............and the coax connection for the 5th console to the TV won't get a particular great image, either. Fact, it'll be the worst.

If you can find a switch that'll take in all three, s-video, component and composite, and give out either s-video or component (or both) to the TV (Brad's right, we DO need to know the exact input sockets there), you'll be all right (variable) for all cases on the input to the switch and have best connection switch to TV.

Even where not a digital matter, no need to unnecessarily screw up via bad analogue.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Drabdr said:


> I would still like to know the inputs on your TV. That will give you options to know what converter you need.
> 
> Derek's point about what cable inputs you have is important. Also, check to see if the newer components you will be connecting have RCA / S video cables that can be used (if needed).


it's got A/V (Composite), Component Video, S-Video. Again, though, all the games are the older; the setup will be many cables from the game boxes to the switch to one set of cables (either rgb or composite) out to the telly.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

valis said:


> it's got A/V (Composite), Component Video, S-Video. ..........


.....and awaaaaayyyy we go:up:


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

............if the N64 (the one you destined for coax) has any other A/V RCA connector, you could do that straight to the TV and just switch inputs there.

But leave the higher quality TV inputs (component and/or s-video) to the switch box, unless one of them remains free and matches the N64.

Even composite would be better than coax.


----------

